# €30k Short Term Investment



## jackfrost (11 Jan 2010)

I have €30,000 which I'd like to invest for a 2 to 3 year period. I plan to go travelling for a year in October (2010) but will start house-hunting when I return so accessibility is an issaue from year 2 onwards. 

Is a lump sum savings account such as Irish Nationwide's "Instant Access" the most flexible and secure option or am I missing something smarter??

All suggestions welcome!


----------



## Supergirl (11 Jan 2010)

Your on the ball. But what about...
Irish Nationwide lump sum @ 3.75% + drip feed max. into EBS regular saver (fixed @ 4%) + BOI Reg. Saver.


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010)

Can you do 3 years? If so, go with An Post. 

The gross comparable rate is 4.30%, the net rate paid is 3.23%. This is, by a long shot, the highest rate for a 3 year term deposit product.



> *Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates*
> 
> *6 Months* - Investec - *3.28%*
> *9 Months* - Investec - *3.52%*
> ...


----------



## igloo (12 Jan 2010)

with expected ECB interest rate hikes this year, do you think 3 years is a long time to fix in for?


----------



## phanteon (12 Jan 2010)

Do you think deposit rates will go up or will it just be an increase in lending rates ?


----------



## OPTIMUM (12 Jan 2010)

We are experiencing historically low money market rates, so the only way is really up. I would fix no longer than a year as there will always be a high payer in the 
market to avail of potentially higher offers in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010)

Most people expect ECB rates to go up. According to the futures market, ECB base rates will end 2010 at either 1.25% or 1.50%. 

If you fix for one year now only, you will loose 4.30% gross - 3.50% gross = 0.80% interest over the potential pay out from year 1 as part of a 3 year term deposit. Hence, only fix for one year if you believe that there will be a real hike in ECB rates/term deposit rates in 1 year+.

I think you won't go far wrong with the An Post 3 year term deposit rate if you can afford to lock for 3 years. Your choice.


----------



## jackfrost (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all that. Think I'll play it safe and split my money between the 3 year An Post option and a more accessible deposit account. And then hope I'll get a job when I return!!


----------



## igloo (14 Jan 2010)

news on rates
[broken link removed]


----------

